
Ask HN: Trying to transfer off dead-end project in big corp. What to do? - throwaway1013
After spending most of my time in small and medium-sized companies, I joined a large software shop last spring. I ended up being staffed on the maintenance of a hopeless legacy module on which real, visible accomplishment isn't possible: many of the APIs aren't documented, the architecture is incomprehensible, and simple changes take weeks. The code's in such a damaged state that I'm lucky to commit 40 lines of code per week. (I'm used to 100 LoC/day being an "off day", and I prefer the green field pace.)<p>I've spent the past 3 months looking for something else within the company, even though transfers before 18 months are frowned upon. First, I talked to my boss and told him that maintenance coding isn't what I'm good at and that while I'm willing to <i>do</i> it, I shouldn't be <i>evaluated</i> based on it, as I won't be great in my job until I can get some green-field new-invention work. Second, I started looking for transfer opportunities, especially in machine learning and AI (which are what I did before this). That process is ongoing. Third, if all that fails... then it's time to look for another job, as much as I hate the thought of leaving an otherwise great company at 5 months.<p>What I'm doing right now does not tap <i>any</i> of my talents; it's matched almost exactly to my weaknesses. I know it was unintentional and random, but I feel like I've been set up to fail.<p>Performance reviews came in recently. I knew my performance was mediocre and didn't expect great reviews, but I expected my boss to take care of things and give me a good enough rating that I could transfer when the time comes. It turns out I got shat on. A certain percentage of people had to get smacked and I guess I fell under the bar. I thought my boss would give me a high enough rating to keep things intact, but apparently not.<p>I know I can do great things at this company if I get to a greener field, but now my position's really damaged. I got a bad review, and this company (despite its virtues) has the mean-spirited practice of making performance reviews visible in the transfer process, plus I'm on a dead-end maintenance project where real accomplishment isn't possible so whether I "recover" is merely a matter of whether I appear to be making enough "effort", and I'd rather not bet my career on someone's opinion (I prefer actually accomplishing things).<p>I'm not especially bitter or resentful. Mistaken allocations happen all the time. I just don't want to waste any more time being a square peg in a round hole. I'll work on a dead-end, boring legacy project for a year, but to work on a dead-end project <i>and</i> get shitty reviews is too much.<p>Should I (a) spend 12 hours in the office as a way of sucking up, thereby establishing "good attitude" and then ask for an upgrade in project allocation as a favor, (b) aggressively begin networking internally in the hope of finding someone with the courage to overlook my damaged track record and "early" transfer, or (c) just get another job as soon as I can?
======
problem_solver
Another option is to work just at a mediocre capacity until you get canned. If
you are just kind of middling and don't actually do anything wrong, they will
have to pay you out a severance to make you go away. Also, this way you can
collect unemployment. The downside to this approach is that if the company is
lame enough, you may never actually get fired.

~~~
throwaway1013
It's actually a good company. I'm just on the wrong project. I would strongly
prefer a transfer to something that matches my talents.

"Never actually get fired" is fine by me. It gives me time to search.

------
rick888
It sounds like you aren't happy after 5 months..and your boss isn't doing you
any favors.

Can you imagine being in the same position for 5 years?

I would look for another job.

~~~
throwaway1013
Thanks.

One way or another, there's no way I'll be in this position for 5 years. They
won't keep me in it, and I won't stay in it.

The major question is whether I look for an internal transfer (this is a big
and generally quite good company) or another job. And if I do look for a
transfer, do I wait or start immediately?

~~~
rick888
I had this same dilemma 5 years ago. I was right out of college and started a
new job. I hated the project I was working on (it was one main project at a
medium-sized company, so I didn't have much choice) and I dreaded waking up in
the morning.

I lasted about 8 months. I used my lunch hour to send out my resume and find
another job. It was the best decision I could have made. My new job was much
better and it lasted until a year ago.

It's more than just your job. When you enjoy your work, your entire outlook on
life is better. During that 8 months, I didn't work on any side projects,
because I was so depressed. The plus side is I never went out or bought
anything and I got myself out of debt.

"The major question is whether I look for an internal transfer (this is a big
and generally quite good company) or another job. And if I do look for a
transfer, do I wait or start immediately?"

It's an option, you can try it. But, your boss may not put in a good word for
you, which will make things difficult.

